# New owner of APX CONVERTIBLE SAYING HELLO



## Bionic Man (May 25, 2020)

Hi Everyone.
Would like to say hello and introduce myself.
I am the new owner of a silver convertible TT from model year 2000 with an APX
Engine.
Which I believed was a 225 but looking through the forum I understand the APX engine was 210bhp?
Picked it up last week and working my way through a couple of small issues.
Drivers door window did not drop on opening which I sorted by fabricating a piece of metal wrapped round the microswitch.
And noticed some temp fix of tape wrapped around one of the PCV hoses.
Ordered the catch can kit after watching BWS video on you tube.
Planning to upgrade the stock 6 spoke 17 inch alloys to aftermarket 18s but unsure what tyres size will look and handle good?
Attached a picture of the car after it was wrapped to take part in a charity rally around Europe

Regards Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Standard 18" tyres are 225/40 /18.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Bionic Man (May 25, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy.


----------

